# Pronúncia de "eiro" no Brasil



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma dúvida de pronúncia

Nas palavras terminadas em "eiro" "eira" o "i" não se pronuncia?

Eu acho que eu ouço "chero" "brasilero" "janero" "bandera" 

No lugar de "cheiro" "brasileiro" "janeiro" "bandeira" 

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## Vanda

Deveria ser pronunciado, mas na fala descuidada estamos nos ''descuidando'' do /ei/ e falando como os hispanoparlantes: /chero/ janero/ brasilero/ etc.


----------



## Istriano

Acho que nem se trata de uma fala ''descuidada'',  é como falar  *nu  *em  vez de *niu *para _new, _comum nos EUA.
É uma pronúncia antiga que sobreviveu. Camões falava assim. E ninguém considera incorreto, só os puristas,
pois até os professores de português e os políticos falam assim.

No caso de -êra (_madera, brasilera_) e no caso de -êj-, -ax-  (_bêjo, baxo_) se trata de arcaismos fonéticos.
Leda Bisol (talvez a foneticista mais famosa do Brasil) chama esses ditongos de *ditongos falsos*.
No caso da redução do ditongo OU temos uma inovação pois a pronúncia mais antiga é a com ou: _*ou*ro _(do latim aurum; au - um ditongo em latim)

O dicionário português-inglês da Oxford registra a pronúncia sem ditongos falsos ( madeira ['madera],  ameixa [a'meʃa]).
Quem quiser falar de acordo com a história da língua, falará _madêra, bêjo, ôúro.

_Eu rimo _vejo _com _beijo _[bejo]. (Muitos portugueses também: _vâijo _rima com _bâijo _aqui eles mostram uma tendência à uma pronúncia de ditongo).

Português não é uma língua do típo ''escreve-se como se fala'' então há essas coisas:  mês [me*j*s], made*i*ra ['madera].

Na verdade, tanto faz: *ameixa *[a'meʃa] ou [a'mejʃa]; *sexta *['seʃta] ou ['sejʃta].
Por isso são chamados de ditongos falsos:  _am*eix*a _[a'me(j)ʃa], _s*ex*ta _['se(j)ʃta].


----------



## Outsider

Istriano said:


> É uma pronúncia antiga que sobreviveu. Camões falava assim.


O que o faz dizer isso?


----------



## Istriano

> Mas neste passo a Ninfa, o som canoro
> *Abaxando*, fez ronco e entristecido,
> Cantando em *baxa *voz, envolta em choro,
> O grande esforço mal agardecido.



Camões N''Os Lusíadas''*



Na verdade, os ditongos reduzidos são um problema porque criam muitas hipercorreções
como _Fernando Pessoua, carangueijo_, _prazeiroso _ou _pousou nua._ 

No caso de _ rouba _temos _róba_, e com _fecha feicha _e _féicha_. 

No caso de _macaxera_, _paquerar_, o Aurélio traz as duas variantes ortográficas: _macaxeira _e _macaxera_, _paqueirar _e _paquerar_.

---
*
http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/abaxando

http://www.tycho.iel.unicamp.br/~tycho/pesquisa/monografias/YANO_CT-IC-Rel.pdf


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Aquela pronúncia ocorre no Brasil todo ou só em algumas regiões?*


----------



## Istriano

É bem nacional.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> É bem nacional.


Eu diria que é transnacional. Acontece por aqui também.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> É uma pronúncia antiga que sobreviveu. Camões falava assim.


Isto é incerto. No s. XVI pronunciava-se o ditongo, como ainda se faz no norte de Portugal e na Galiza.


----------



## Istriano

Isso é verdade no caso do ditongo *ou*: a pronúncia monotongal é uma inovação: _couro = côro._
Mas no caso dos ditongos -ei(r), -ai(x), -ei(x), -ei(j)-, a pronúncia ditongal é que é uma inovação.*
Eu rimo _baixa _com _taxa_, _ameixa _com _fecha _(_fêcha_), _caranguejo _com _queijo_, _naipeira _com _pera _(_pêra_).

Anabela (de Setúbal) rimou _beijo _[bâijo] com _vejo _[vâijo] em sua música ''A cidade até ser dia''


> Entre um gin e um *beijo*
> Vamos nós de bar em bar
> Sinto tudo o que *vejo*.
> Há um brilho no ar.



Português não é espanhol. Muitas vezes não pronunciamos como escrevemos. (Ainda bem  ).
Só os puristas (tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal) querem que sigamos uma ''spelling pronunciation'' (pronuncie como está escrito: vou [vow],_ lêitê quêntê_).

OBS
*Como Alentugano falou...a pronúncia monotongal ocorre no Sul de Portugal: por exemplo _pexe, pexito_ no Algarve...e em outras partes do Sul.


> _PEXITO_ = Natural da Vila de Sesimbra. O termo é usado pejorativamente pelos Camponeses de Sesimbra.
> na sequencia da rivalidade entre as duas freguesias (Santiago/Castelo) já que os sesimbrenses pronunciam *pêxe*.
> (_in "O Que Veio à Rede-Vocabulario, Alcunhas e Toponimos de Sesimbra da autoria Paulo Pitorra, antonio Cagica Rapaz, Antonio Reis Marques, Rafael Monteiro, Editado pela C.M.Sesimbra)._


----------



## Macunaíma

Istriano said:


> No caso de _ rouba _temos _róba_



Eu digo _rôba_, como_ roupa/rôpa_. Acho que de vez em quando até digo _rouba_ mesmo .


----------



## Istriano

Rouba [xóba] é coisa de paulista. 
Eu falo [hôba], de vez em quando até [hôwba]


----------



## Istriano

Mais reduções: * quieto *[kétu] (às vezes falo assim), *manteiga *[mantêga] (coisa de mineiro). 
Com sobrenomes: *Viera / Vieira,  Corrêa/Correia*


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Mas no caso dos ditongos -ei(r), -ai(x), -ei(x), -ei(j)-, a pronúncia ditongal é que é uma inovação.


Exactamente o contrário. É a redução do ditongo o que é inovação. Na língua medieval não há casos de redução reflectidos nos textos.


----------



## Istriano

Bom, na palavra original _bassu _não há ditongo.
As formas históricas, segundo o Houaiss:  





> sXIII baixo, sXIV bayxo, sXV baxo



Camões escreve _* baxo, baxa, abaxar *_(sem o i).

Confira n''Os Lusíadas''



> A soberba Veneza está no meio
> Das águas, - que tão _baxa _começou.





> Cantando em _baxa _voz, envolta em choro,





> Como lhe bem parece, o _baxo _mundo,





> A _abaxar _a cerviz, onde se lhe ate,



http://www.dominiopublico.gov.br/download/texto/bv000162.pdf

Segundo o dicionário Houaiss, formas como_ baxo, caxa _já existiam no século XV.
Para _queijo_, Houaiss nos dá a forma histórica _queso _(do ano de 1200).
Formas históricas de paixão: 





> sXIII paixon, sXIII paxon, sXIV payxõ, sXIV payxõoes, sXV paixão, sXV passiom, sXV paxam 'martírio'


''Da paxam que tomey'' (escrito por Camões).

Segundo o mesmo dicionário, o verbo *paquerar *vem do verbo *paqueirar*, já em desuso (que vem da palavra *paqueiro*).

Hoje em dia pouco importa se a palavra é de origem portuguesa ou não, pode haver redução até nas palavras como _gueixa_: guêxa. 
Às vezes redução de ditongo nos ajuda a evitar cacofonia: _cabelerêro _é mais eufônico que _cabeleireiro_.

_Natalia Oreiro_ nunca tentou fazer sucesso no Brasil. Talvez por não gostar da nossa redução do ditongo ei. 
(Na verdade não foi nada disso. A culpa é da Xuxa. )


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Camões há que ver latinismos gráficos, polo demais cousa de todos os dias nos obradoiros de edição da época (é importantíssima a aportação dos editores á fixação das normas escritas das línguas europeas de cultura no Renacimento.
Os ejemplos que estás a dar reafirmam o que eu já disse: o ditongo romance ei, em especial o que provem da metátese da iode, como -*eiro* < - airo < -arium, só vai passar para -êro, no centro e sul de Portugal, no norte em Tras-os-Montes, sempre baixo a influência das falas leonesas é onde se observa o fenómeno. No Brasil não se deve de deixar à parte a mais que segura acção do adstrato espanhol na extensão do fenómeno redutivo. 
O fenómeno já se manifestava no latím vulgar por exemplo auricula > oricla (> orelha), pero não é fenómeno geral e seguramente houve grandes ilhas de não redução. Assim em dialectos centrais do galego existe na fala viva e con atestações medievais ourella < auriculam sem redução.
Mesturas baixo < bassum no debate, quando este ditongo (procedente de -ssi-) não é etimológico, mas analógico de baixar < *bassiare, ademais do dito sobre as edições renacentistas e o seu especial proceso de elaboração. Este fenómeno da-se também nos dialectos orientais do galego, os mais submetidos á influência leonesa que integra a iode na palatal baixo > baxo, caixa > caxa, etc.
O antigo, na redução de *ei* dentro do romance, é o passo a *i*, e ainda a nasalação como en _onte_ (<_õoite_, pero en galego também existe  a forma _oite_ dialectal).

Em Camões há que ver latinismos gráficos, cousa de todos os dias nos obradoiros de edição da época (é importantíssima a aportação dos editores à fixação das normas escritas das línguas europeias de cultura no Renascimento.
Os exemplos que estás a dar reafirmam o que eu já disse: o ditongo romance ei, em especial o que provem da metátese do iode, como -*eiro* < - airo < -arium, só vai passar para -êro, no centro e sul de Portugal, no norte em Trás-os-Montes, sempre baixo a influência das falas leonesas é onde se observa o fenómeno. No Brasil não se deve de deixar à parte a mais que segura acção do adstrato espanhol na extensão do fenómeno redutivo. O fenómeno já se manifestava no latim vulgar por exemplo auricula > oricla (> orelha) , mas não é fenómeno geral e seguramente houve grandes ilhas de não redução. Assim em dialectos centrais do galego existe na fala viva e com atestações medievais ourella < auriculam sem redução.
Misturas baixo < bassum no debate, quando este ditongo (procedente de -ssi-) não é etimológico, mas analógico de baixar < *bassiare, ademais do dito sobre as edições renascentistas e o seu especial processo de elaboração. Este fenómeno dá-se também nos dialectos orientais do galego, os mais submetidos à influência leonesa que integra a iode na palatal baixo > baxo, caixa > caxa, etc.O antigo, na redução de ei dentro do romance, é o passo a i, e ainda a nasalação como em ontem (<_õoite_, mas em galego também existe  a forma oite dialectal).  
A história da língua é a que é. Quando a finais do século XIV, os dialectos da Gallaecia bracarense começam a sua lenta separação do resto do território linguístico do galego, esses dialectos, menos diferenciados que os da Gallaecia lucense, por serem em parte dialectos de repovoação (nos séculos IX e X, até o XI), agora convertidos em língua nacional, aceleram a evolução diferenciadora ao primarem os reis de Portugal as falas a sul do Douro, como língua estancar que, só no século XV chegará a constituir uma língua já diferenciada dos dialectos da Galiza não portuguesa e com o centro de prestígio em Coimbra, onde era importantíssima a influência moçárabe, e logo da tomada de Lisboa e a instalação da corte lá será a língua de conquista, uma meia das variações dialectais portuguesas, a que acabará por impor o seu modelo. Mas até o século XVIII, com a galificação das falas cultas portuguesas (e brasileiras), o galego moderno e o português não tinham grandes diferenças.
Os que temos estudado o tema do galego e do português sabemos que todos os fenómenos diferenciadores são também expressos dialectalmente na outra zona linguística, e ainda hoje as isoglossas à altura do Douro marcam a fronteira entre as falas galegas e as propriamente portuguesas: indistinção de b/v, mantimento de ditongos decrescentes, -om ou -am fronte a -ão, escolha à galega nos casos de ou/oi, e em especial o mantimento dum léxico arcaico, e dum folclore (assim em geral, sem entrarmos em debates) comum.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Muito bém a explicação , aprendo todos os dias. Mas é verdade Galego e Português são muitos semelhantes.


----------



## Outsider

Istriano said:


> Camões N''Os Lusíadas''*


Os exemplos que deu de Camões dizem respeito ao ditongo "ai", e não "ei".

Quanto a "ai" e "ou", sem dúvida que a monotongação é comum e antiga, mas no caso de "ei" tenho dúvidas.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá,

Já ouvi o "eiro" Brasileiro pronunciado como "ch" Espanhol. Exemplo: Satisfeito-Satisfecho.


----------

